# foster my cat for 6-8 weeks



## Micheleredsquare (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi, am moving around with work and need a foster home for my cat for 6-8 weeks in either Birmingham or London. The cat likes alot of love and attention and is an indoor cat.
Michele


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Micheleredsquare said:


> Hi, am moving around with work and need a foster home for my cat for 6-8 weeks in either Birmingham or London. The cat likes alot of love and attention and is an indoor cat.
> Michele


Hey, sorry I can't help you out as I'm way up north, but a little more information might help you find the right foster  like...

The gender, age, whether it can be around children/other cats/dogs, any special requirements


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Spayed /Neutered ? .....

Do you have a specific date when you can take your pet back ? 
Breed ? 

Have you no family/friends who can help out at this time ? 

Is your cat upto date with vaccs ? 

Have you considered a cat sitter whilst you are juggling work ?

Where are you based ? 

Are you willing to pay for food/vet bills (should they arise) ? 

A little bit more background info , i am sure would be helpful to Forum members , who may be able to help , or point you in the right direction


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi is there any news on this?


----------

